# Facebook Problem



## BassMan (Dec 18, 2011)

This last week facebook has failed to open. Can anyone help please? No other sites have a problem, just facebook.


----------



## BassMan (Dec 18, 2011)

Upon reading a suggestion I typed "rb.com" in the URL window and for a very brief second I see my facebook page with my name then it quickly redirects to m.facebook and refuses to load or respond. Please help me here.


----------



## BassMan (Dec 18, 2011)

With no answers here I decided to do a "Reset to Factory default" on my new Kindle Fire in hopes of correcting my Facebook issue. I noted that I would loose all settings but as far as the apps I hoped Cloud kept a copy and it did (Thanks Amazon! ) .  After the operation was complete I downloaded most of the good apps I had found all at no further cost, set up my wireless and my email accounts. The last thing I did was to download a Internet mobile device security, malware, and virus checker for ($4.95 on sale today) All is well and after an app downloads it checks it and if it is ok, it installs and notifies you that it checked ok.
Facebook is working beautifully now. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BassMan, this section of the board is mostly for discussion of various eInk kindle "apps" or active content. . .so I expect the folks who check here regularly just didn't know what you were talking about.  And I note it's not even been a full day since you first posted . . .not all of our members can check in every day and if they'd been in bed when you first posted, well, they might just now be getting home from work and able to check in today!  

As it is, as your question and solution seem to be concerning the FB app on the Fire, I'm going to move this thread to the Fire Talk Board. . . . .perhaps it will help someone else.


----------



## BassMan (Dec 18, 2011)

No worries Ann. Where is the best place to put these types of issues? 
Not sure, maybe you might know but this problem seemed to occur after the 6.2.1 update. Could it have been related or something corrupted during the process?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bassman, Ann moved your post to our Fire Talk section...

It could have been that the FB app needed to be updated after the firmware update.

Glad it's working now!

Betsy


----------



## BassMan (Dec 18, 2011)

Thankyou Betsy,That makes sense


----------

